# 10lb braid on Shimano sedona 2500



## Glenno (Jul 24, 2008)

Gday all , bought myself a new shimano sedona 2500 that i want to put 10lb braid on.The spool holds 200 yards of 6lb mono , the spool of braid i have is 131 yards and a bit thinner than 6lb mono.I want to fill the spool so i get max casting distance.Question is what's the easiest way to get the correct amount of mono packing under the braid without going to far either side of not enuf or to much packing if you get my drift.I'm guessing if i wind the braid on to a reel of the same capacity and then tie the mono on and keep going till full , then reverse the process , winding it all back on to the reel i want to use the braid should be at the start just wondering is this the easiest way ?

Cheers , Glenn.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Your 2500 Sedona should have come with a spare spool. So you need to wind your 10lb braid onto one of the spools (nice and tight), then top up the spool with mono backing to the fill level that you desire (ususally a few mm from the lip of the spool). Then remove that spool from the reel, place the second (empty) spool on the reel, tie on the free end of the mono backing and wind until full. The only annoying thing I find is that you need to wind onto the second spool under finger tension as it's hard to tension the spool containing the line any other way.


----------



## Glenno (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks for that squider will give it a crack. cheers.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

No worries mate. Is that a dog wearing a hat in your avatar?


----------



## plankton (Oct 30, 2010)

Squidder said:


> The only annoying thing I find is that you need to wind onto the second spool under finger tension as it's hard to tension the spool containing the line any other way.


To put the right amount of tension when loading a reel with braid I use this method:

You will need, a chair, the yellow pages, something to use as a weight (I often use a tackle box or two full of offshore jigs) and a rod with the reel you want the line on.

Place the yellow pages on the chair so it is slightly hanging over one side. Next place the spool containing the line in question on the floor under the overhanging phone book. Run the line from the reel up through the middle of the yellow pages and then through all of the guides on the rod, then tie it to the new reel. Place your weight item onto the yellow pages then sit at a distance so the end of the rod tip is above the phone book where the line is coming out. Now you can start winding line on, it is usually best to crank up the drag on the reel and make sure you have enough weight to put a bend in the rod but not so much that it is really hard to wind. Basically you want to get the line on with as much tension as possible without anything breaking.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I like your yellow pages solution 8)


----------



## Glenno (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah squidder thats my old bully x she loves coming crabbing , was a prettty hot that day we all had a ball though hence the dog covered in mud , must charge my mate for advertising his business hey? :lol:

Thanks for the replies sedona is loaded with braid and I,m ready to attack !!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers , Glenno.


----------



## Oddrod (Sep 27, 2009)

plankton said:


> Squidder said:
> 
> 
> > The only annoying thing I find is that you need to wind onto the second spool under finger tension as it's hard to tension the spool containing the line any other way.
> ...


Now that's a clever solution to the problem.


----------

